# Suche A Star Java Beispielprogramm



## trom (21. Feb 2006)

Hallo,
wie es im Titelk schon steht, suche ich ein Java Programm das mir die Funktion des A* Pathfinding Algorithmusses verdeutlicht. Hab schon gegoogelt, aber nur c++ quellcodes gefunden.

Das Grundprinzip ist mir klar, nur hab ich leider keine ahnung wie sich der code gut umsetzen lässt. würde mich auch schon über kleine tips freuen


----------



## Roar (21. Feb 2006)

also wenn ich hier im forum nach AStar suche finde ich zum beispiel das: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=5540


----------



## trom (21. Feb 2006)

oh vielen vielen dank


----------

